# 2013 CC Steering Wheel w/Paddles retrofit



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Anybody taken this on before?

Looks like a new steering wheel is required = 3C8 419 091 BF

Does anybody have the Bentley instructions for removing the airbag from the steering wheel?

Thanks in advance,

John.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

I just did this without any extra part required on my 2013 cc
There is instruction if you search for it
Basically there are two clips on the back of steering wheel
You can access then when you turn your wheel 90 degree cw and ccw


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Ah, so you did switch the actual steering wheel though - correct?

We can't just add on the paddles at the back...... can we?

I've sourced a non-R steering wheel with the paddles and multi-function controls.

Cheers,

John.


----------



## doslinux (Sep 11, 2006)

matthewsjl said:


> Ah, so you did switch the actual steering wheel though - correct?
> 
> We can't just add on the paddles at the back...... can we?
> 
> ...


Where did you source it from? does it reuse the same airbag?


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

My Sport Plus build sticker lists 2PP as my option (PR) for the steering wheel.

2PP = 3C8 419 091 BE.

The paddles wheel seems to be PR code 2FQ = 3C8 419 091 BF.

The airbag diagram in EKTA lists the same airbag part # (3C8 880 201 AA) for both 2PP and 2FQ. The harness is 3C8 971 584 F and again seems to be the same for 2PP and 2FQ. Therefore it should be a simple switch over......

I sourced mine from Europe (ebay.de and search on the BF part number). Paid 180 Euro ($240) including shipping. The wheel that I'm getting also includes the multi-function buttons (which I believe can be sourced as separate parts).

I just ordered today so it may be a few days until I get it in my hands.

Hope that helps,

John.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

if this turns out to be a simple retrofit id def do this to my '13


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

As mine is a Sport Plus, somebody with a basic Sport should check the build sticker for 2PP as the option build code. If that's there it should be a straight swap.

Half the battle is having the harness for the multi-function steering buttons.

John.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought a wheel from a Golf R and was told on here that the bag from my car would not fit, so will it fit or not?


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

From my reading of the catalog, you do need a different airbag unit for the R-line steering wheel.

What wheel part number do you have?

John.


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

There are two different style steering wheels. My '13 CC r-line has a steering wheel that is identical to the standard wheel, but with paddles. It would use the same airbag. Then theres the Sirocco or Golf R steering wheel with paddles. That one uses a different shaped airbag.

I want to change to the sportier "r-line" wheel. I will sell my stock one once its done.

BTW i understand that you can activate the paddle shifters with VAG-COM.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

You have paddles on the 13 CC r-line (stock)?

Do you know the part number of the wheel (or the PR code of the build sticker)?

EDIT: According to ETKA, the steering wheel should be 1K8 419 091 R (with paddles). PR code for that should be 1XY.

Hmmn... in ETKA I can't find an airbag unit to match the 1XY PR code..... EDIT: may be 5K0 880 201 Q

Yes, paddles can be activated with VAG-COM - but only as long as the harness is correct (multi-function button harness).

John.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

if you figure this out on your 13 sport+ plz do a DIY write up :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

matthewsjl said:


> You have paddles on the 13 CC r-line (stock)?
> 
> Do you know the part number of the wheel (or the PR code of the build sticker)?
> 
> ...


I dont know the part number considering my car came with the steering wheel, and yes it came stock.

I will look for the code. It looks like the same air bag.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

That's the same wheel as in my non-R-line CC Sport Plus.

The parts catalog calls out a specific R steering wheel (I think with an R decal in the 6-o'clock spoke).

So, your wheel is the 3C8 419 091 BF from the looks of things.

On the build sticker do you have 2PP option code?

John.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Actually, I think your option code should be 2FQ...... non-paddles are 2PP.

John.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

CCDave and I have had an offline discussion via PM about his car (2013 R-Line). He got lucky and did get the paddles fitted from the factory. His option code is 2FQ and I think his wheel is a standard multi-function wheel with paddles = 3C8 419 091 BF. This is the same wheel as gets fitted to the V6 Exec.

The good thing about the above steering wheel is that:
a) it's cheaper than the R-line versions
b) we know the airbag will just switch over (same airbag part number listed in ETKA)
c) it seems relatively easy to source the steering wheel on ebay.de

Of course, it doesn't have the overtly sporty appearance with the flat bottom and stitching but if you just want the paddle functionality it's the most cost effective option at this point.

I'm also wondering if anybody else got lucky and got a paddle equipped steering wheel from the factory on anything other than a V6 Exec?

Write up to follow when I fit my new steering wheel!

Cheers,

John.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Look what just showed up from Austria:





John.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Another mystery solved.... 2013 DSG equipped R-Lines come with paddles!

"DSG® dual-clutch automatic transmission-equipped models gain paddle shifters"

http://media.vw.com/newsrelease.do;...-2013-volkswagen-cc-r-line-starts-32195&mid=1

The steering wheel fitted to the R-lines is the 3C8 419 091 BF part number.

John.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

The swap is done.

1. Start car.
2. Rotate steering 90 degrees right.
3. Unclip one side of airbag using screwdriver to pop off the retaining clip.
4. Rotate wheel 180 degrees.
5. Disconnect battery negative and press brake pedal to discharge.
6. Unclip other side of airbag.
7. Disconnect airbag harness (yellow) and multi-function switches (black connector into left switches).
8. R&R steering wheel. 12mm triple square bit required. Mark wheel bolt using sharpie to indicate use (max five uses). Use blue thread lock on the bolt when re-inserting. There is a notch on the spline to line up the wheel and also alignment holes for the steering angle sensor). It's hard to mis-align this.
9. Re-connect airbag and MFSW buttons.
10. Feed MFSW harness through the guide at the top of the wheel (you'll see the route when you remove the old wheel).
11. Push the airbag back on and ensure the retaining clips have engaged.
12. Recode the Steering module (16) for paddles.

Overall cost: $300 - had to buy the triple square bits @ $50 for a set. Wheel was $250 from Austria on ebay.de. Airbag is a direct switchover.





John.


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

matthewsjl said:


> The swap is done.
> 
> 1. Start car.
> 2. Rotate steering 90 degrees right.
> ...


Does this fit the 2012 CC LuX Plus?


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Check your build sticker for the code 2PP. If you see that code then the answer is yes!

John.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

:thumbup:

You're teaching all of us how to get a-la-carte options in the CC that VW won't offer individually.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

Any chance e gti flat bottom wheel with paddles will fit on the cc?


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

matthewsjl said:


> Another mystery solved.... 2013 DSG equipped R-Lines come with paddles!
> 
> "DSG® dual-clutch automatic transmission-equipped models gain paddle shifters"
> 
> ...


The us market executive has the paddles from the factory too.


----------



## eurotuningimports (Nov 29, 2006)

Guys, Im selling Mk6 GLI steering wheels with controls and paddles.
I have install one in a 2012 sport jetta mk6 that came only with the left side controls and same s.wheel as the cc ones.... That car didnt have paddles and its not dsg, but just switch the s.Wheels and all buttons are functional, even the paddles.
And I didnt need to use the vag com, it was a 5 minutes switch... Really fast, easy and great mod

If you re interested I can get this directly from vw factory in Mexico, I already sold a few here in vwvortex

Pm or email me for any question or interest
Email: [email protected]
Regards 
Jose

Enviado desde mi LT18a usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

Bleser said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> You're teaching all of us how to get a-la-carte options in the CC that VW won't offer individually.


 okay, where is this build sticker located? i have looked in my trunk, hood, owners manual and nothing!


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

The build sticker is usually in the spare wheel well. 

A second copy was also stuck in the maintenance manual. 

This is what you're looking for: http://www.audienthusiasts.com/Articles_PRCodes.html 

John.


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

So IM changing my steering wheel. Once its done my factory paddle shifter wheel will be for sale. PM me if you might be interested. I will officially post up once its off the car. I have 2k miles on the car, so its pretty much brand new.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CCdave said:


> So IM changing my steering wheel. Once its done my factory paddle shifter wheel will be for sale. PM me if you might be interested. I will officially post up once its off the car. I have 2k miles on the car, so its pretty much brand new.


 FWIW, I sold mine locally for $250 (no airbag)


----------



## eurotuningimports (Nov 29, 2006)

Have one for cc, leather with pads, new
Both side controls
Complete with air bag 500
With out 350 
Shipped from Texas


Enviado desde mi LT18a usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

just wanted to add a picture to help with removing the airbag... in the instructions above it simply says to use a screw driver to pop off the clip...here is a picture of what needs to be popped:









that metal wire going behind the black plastic piece needs to be moved out from under the black plastic piece.

otherwise, those instructions were spot on. it took me about 20 minutes.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I have the 6MT so I did not do the paddles. Anyway, I put together a DIY for the Golf R wheel on a 2011 CC. Some of the info maybe helpful.

Golf R DIY


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

jspirate said:


> I have the 6MT so I did not do the paddles. Anyway, I put together a DIY for the Golf R wheel on a 2011 CC. Some of the info maybe helpful.
> 
> Golf R DIY


thats a great DIY. its the same that I did, doesnt matter about the paddles.


----------

